# Travel Visa Got Rejected



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I had applied for a Travel visa and it got rejected.

I planned to visit Australia for 15 days and had shown RS 1.8Lacs in my back account.

But still my visa got rejected the reason is as follows;

"Regarding your personal circumstances, I have noted that your claimed employment is that of a XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX in XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX. The letter from your employer states that your monthly salary is INR XXXXXX-. I also note that you have not provided any income tax documents which might enable me to assess your financial status. Furthermore, based on the departments’ knowledge of local employment conditions and business types, I consider that your current employment would not constitute a strong incentive for you to leave Australia. I am not satisfied that you have sufficient financial incentives to return. Regarding your finances, I have noted that the bank statements provided with the application show recent deposits and the source of these funds are not clear. Hence I am unable to ascertain your current financial status.

In view of the reasons stated above regarding your personal and financial circumstances I find that your expressed intention to only visit Australia is not genuine.

As you have not met this criterion, you have not been assessed against other criteria under this subclass."

please help....


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Simply they are not sure you are actually employed because you have not provided tax documents and your bank account does not show wages being paid in.

They feel you have no strong reason to return to India and will stay illegally and maybe work.

You need to show real evidence of employment, tax documents, wages being paid regularly by the company or you into your bank account, odd payments are not enough as they claim to have seen. If it is about the same amount over several months that could show income especially if it tallys with what your employer says your wage is. 

Do you have family or dependents in India? If so proof you need to return to them. 

What is the reason to visit Australia?


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

vijendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for a Travel visa and it got rejected.
> 
> ...


They have doubts and you need to clear those 

Once you clear those they will issue the visa 

I had applied for a tourist visa and they rejected my application they gave me a list about reasons .

I fixed those issues and applied again within one week and they gave me visa.

In short, they have doubts and u need to clear those


----------

